# (FULL)(AU)Tyrzra'eln



## NarlethDrider (Dec 3, 2003)

_Many years ago, the giant Kath-zrell founded the new land of
Tyrzra'eln (the world's garden). This large continent offered a vast
wealth of natural resources, but, like many treasures, it is guarded.
Dinosaurs, giant vermin, & reptile & vermin-kin are numerous on this
island and, along with serveral tribes of humanoids, man-eating
plants, & fallen ancient races, Tyrzra'eln demands a hardy price for
those who wish to reap her offerings.

After many disastorous missions with his ship's crew, Kath-zrell
decided to take a different route to exploit Tyrzra'eln. With his
merchant's guild, the walled port city of Drak-skorn was built. Since
then, Kath-zrell has named himself Steward & has been recruiting any & all to set sail to Tyrzra'eln to explore & procure the offerings of the continent._

So set sail to the 'new land'

Character creation information can be found at the site---I'm looking
for 4-6 players. Also, the game will be heavy combat oriented AT
TIMES, though the oppurtunity for role playing, puzzle solving, &
politics of assorted nature will present themselves

Character Creation: 

Level: 3rd

Abilities: 46 Point Buy 
9 costs 1 point
10 costs 2
11 costs 3
12 costs 4
13 costs 5
14 costs 6
15 costs 8
16 costs 10
17 costs 13
18 costs 16

Starting Money: 2100gp

Greetin all, just a few notes---in my AU there are a few different lineages 
of the sebeccai & litorian breeds. This does not affect rules, & is more of a visual/cultural deal 

Sibeccai castes
Doberman (which appears to be the 'standard' appearance in the books. A more cosmopolitan beast)
Fox (smaller than 'standard', with 5'-2" being average height for males & 
females. typical dwell in forested areas)
Wolf (Larger than norm; average heights are: males/6'-6", females/6'-2". Live in woodlands/wilderness areas)

Litorian castes
Lion ('standard'---plains dweller)
Lynx (smaller, avg. height 5'-2"--woodland dweller)
Tiger (some 6"-8" larger than standard. they are jungle & wilderness 
dwellers)

I'm willing to work w/some one if they have another non-AU race they would like to run.

However, classes are as the AU book


----------



## Ruined (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm all for signing up, if you'll have me. Hmm, the warmain calls to me, but there are plenty of good classes out there.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 3, 2003)

theRuinedOne said:
			
		

> I'm all for signing up, if you'll have me. Hmm, the warmain calls to me, but there are plenty of good classes out there.




aye, be welcomed


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey NarlethDrider!

I am so in, if you will have me of course!   
Please let me know, ok?

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 3, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey NarlethDrider!
> 
> I am so in, if you will have me of course!
> Please let me know, ok?
> ...





SURE


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 3, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> SURE




SWEET!

I'll have a character concept within the next couple of days.
I promise I won't do a sprite though, because you would start seeing recycled faen god names ;-) 

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> SWEET!
> I'll have a character concept within the next couple of days.
> I promise I won't do a sprite though, because you would start seeing recycled faen god names ;-)
> Cheers,
> Steve Gorak




ok, here is my concept: Verrik nature dude 
Woodwitch1/greenbond2
Str 14  [6pts]
Dex 15  [8pts]
Con 12  [4pts]
Wis 20  [18+2 racial, 16pts]
Int 14  [6pts]
Cha 12 [14 -2 racial, 6 points]

Feats:
Track (gen)
Intuitive sense (ceremonial)
Spell affinity (plant armor)

Witchery manisfestation: nature's warding word (+5 natural AC)
Greenbond's infuse with life 5x/day

So, this character is attracted by the novelty of the island. It would be an exellent place to learn about new plants and animals. He'll likely be the group's main healer. His damage potential won't be that high (probably 1d8+2 str), but just try hitting him (+5 natural armor (witchery manifestation) +4 (plant armor) +2 (plant armor shield) +2 dexterity (soon +3))   

My plan is to make him progress evenly in his two classes, untill GB level3, and then just continue with the witch class.
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd like to join, seeing that there's still room; I'm thinking of a fox-breed sibeccai champion of magic, possibly multi-classing into mageblade.  A very curious type, who lacks the intelligence to be as wary as he should be, but is gregarious enough that he's forgiven for it.  That sound good?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey NarlethDrider,

Do we get an extra feet and a racial level, like in your other game?
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 4, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey NarlethDrider,
> 
> Do we get an extra feet and a racial level, like in your other game?
> Cheers,
> ...




yes & yes


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll like a spot too if you would have me. This sounds like an exotic setting.

I think I'll play a Giant Akashic, student of the giants' ritual and customs (a Chi-Julud enhanced one, with giant levels).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> yes & yes




Kewl!
I'm sticking with the main idea of my character, but I may finetune the race. 
Giant and littoran are appealing too...
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## neoweasel (Dec 4, 2003)

Would you be interested in a human magister?  You said 4-6 players, and I'm only counting four responses so far.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

So we have level three characters, and a racial level and bonus feat on top of that?  If so, then here's my concept:

Vorcinax the Seeker   Sibeccai1 Champion of Magic2/Mageblade1

Str 15  Dex 14  Con 18 Int 6 Wis 14 Cha 18

Skills: Climb 4 ranks + 2 Str = +6
        Listen 4 ranks + 2 Wis = +6
   Spellcraft 6 ranks - 2 Int = +4
        Spot 5 ranks + 2 Wis = + 7
        Swim 4 ranks + 2 Str = + 6
Use Magic Device 5 ranks + 4 Cha = +9

Feats: Sensitive, Intuitive Sense, Improved Intuitive Sense, Sense the Unseen

Vorcinax was gifted as a youth with charm and an uncanny ability to sense magical flows.  Unfortunately for his parents' hopes, he lacked the wits to practice as a magister.  Unable to understand the problem his parents perceived, he began studying magic on the side while he was trained for battle, showing a tremendous aptitude for the unschooled spells of the mageblade.  He adventures solely to experience new magics; he still hasn't gotten his head around the concept of money, much less earning or spending it.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 4, 2003)

So we're level 4, with 1 more racial level ? Are we still level 3 for experience, level feat, abilitity increase and maybe max skill ranks ? 

Also, I read in the thread of our other game that the bonus feat had to be a general one. Is it still so ? And, is this feat asssume to be taken at first level (for the requirements) ?

Questions ... questions, so many questions


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey!

I'll use this thread to work on my character, untill we have a RG thread. I'll just keep editing this post though, not to make the thread unnecessarily long.

So, here is my current spin:

*Lo Derak*
Truename: Misterakderan

Woodwitch1/greenbond1/Giant2

Str 19   [16 base + 2 racial + 1 giant level 1, 10 pts]
Dex 16   [17 base - 2 racial + 1 level 4, 13 pts]
Con 15 [14 base + 1 giant level2 , 6 pts]
Wis 18 [16 base + 2 giant levels 1 and 2, 10 pts]
Int 12 [4 pts]
Cha 11 [3 pts]

*Weapons:*
great Mace (2 handed): +5 attack, 1d12+6 damage [+1 giant 1 + 4 str, +6 str (2 handed)]
Daggers melee: +5 attack, 1d4+4 damage [+1 giant 1 + 4 str, +4 str]
Daggers thrown: +7 attack, 1d4+4 damage [+1 giant 1 + 4 str +3 dex, +4 str]

*Feats:*
Track (general, bonus feat, level 1)
Intuitive sence (ceremonial)
Combat reflexes (General, level 3 feat)
Spell affinity - plant armor (talent, level 1)

*HP:  * 32 (I assumed full HP at level 1, 75% threrafter)

*AC:  * 23 when fully armored, flat footed 20, touch 13
10 base +3 Dex + 4 (nature's warding word) + 4 (Plant armor) +2 (Plant armor shield)

*Skills:*
Skill points: 29 [20 (witch level 1) + 3 (greenbond 1) + 6 (giant 1 & 2)]

*Abilities:*
*Nature sence:* Can identify plants and animals, their species and special traits, with perfect accuracy. Can determine if water is safe or dangerous to drink.
*Infuse with life:* heal 1d8+1 4x/day
*Witchery manifestation:* Nature's warding word. Skin becomes bark like, granting wisdom bonus in natural armor bonus


*Possessions:*
Amulet of spell knowledge - true strike 1000 gp
Masterwork great mace 322 gp (to verify price)


*History:*
Lo-Derak cames from a militaristic family. His father and his eldest brother are part of the Stuard's guards in the city of XXXXX. 

Lo-Derak broke tradition by studying witchery and the way of the green, much to his family's dismay. They did not reject him, but neither accepted his craft. 
His unorthodox interest in these magiks was triggered by an old Verrik housemaid in his family's household. She would cure him and his friends as a child when they got injured. She saw his potential, and one day, her brother came, and also started working in the household. At the same time, he helped Lo-Derak to understand and control his power. The family could see that Lo-Derak was not iterested in the martial arts. However, they felt it necessary to have him trained to fight skillfully. Upon reachind adulthood, Lo-Derak declared that he was going to travel to the nearby forest of XXXXX. The next day, the verrik man resigned and left town.

Lo-Derak initially stayed in his mentor's forest, while learning his craft. he would still keep visiting his family, but he knew that they did not understand him.
However, one day, his family saw the value of his talent. while he was visiting them, he cured his dying brother, who was attacked by thieves while on guard duty. After that event, he never again felt like an outsider.

When Lo-Derak was fully trained, he felt an urge to explore the world, to see its wonders. During his wanderings, he heard of Tyrzra'eln and the fact that the merchant's guild of the the walled port city of Drak-skorn was looking for explorers. So, Lo-Derak traveled to Drak-skorn to petition to become part of the next expedition.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 4, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> So we're level 4, with 1 more racial level ? Are we still level 3 for experience, level feat, abilitity increase and maybe max skill ranks ?




You receive any ability mod, feat, skill points, hit points, BAB that your free racial level gives you---however, you'll still WILL be 3rd level chars in regards to experience, level feat, abilitity increase and maybe max skill ranks---your just tougher & have more capabilities than others of your kind---theres a reason beyond just boosting your character, but I wont tell ya   




> Also, I read in the thread of our other game that the bonus feat had to be a general one. Is it still so ? And, is this feat asssume to be taken at first level (for the requirements) ?




Yes


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 4, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?p=1253497#post1253497

the rogues gallery


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 4, 2003)

Can the bonus feat at 1st be ceremonial if we pay the 100 gp for it?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 4, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Can the bonus feat at 1st be ceremonial if we pay the 100 gp for it?





hmmmmmmmmm.........I'll allow it


----------



## Ruined (Dec 4, 2003)

Not wanting to 'snatch up' the interesting races, but design I'm working on is a Litorian (tiger) Warmain. Mmm, I can smell the Exotic Weapon Proficiencies coming.  =)


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 4, 2003)

Oh ... 46 pts & the extra racial level is nasty (in a good way, for me that is   )...

I'll write up the basics for my character tonight but here's a little preview : in Chi-Julud mode, my character's Str will be : 28 !!!  

edit : Also, this looks like a muscle heavy group so far.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm.........I'll allow it




How about 500gp for a talent  
Hey, if we're gonna negociate, why not do it all the way.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?p=1253497#post1253497
> the rogues gallery




Hey NarlethDrider,

I don't seem to be ablt to post, do I have permission?
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 5, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey NarlethDrider,
> 
> I don't seem to be ablt to post, do I have permission?
> Cheers,
> ...



Try this one then :
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1253965#post1253965


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Try this one then :
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1253965#post1253965





Hey Thanks GPEKO, that worked for me!

BTW, I just noticed where you're from. I'm also originally from Montréal, now in MA, USA, and soon moving back. It's just too warm here   

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 5, 2003)

neoweasel said:
			
		

> Would you be interested in a human magister?  You said 4-6 players, and I'm only counting four responses so far.





aye. u'd be welcome


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2003)

Can I play?
It seems your Savage Harpers game has gone bye bye so I'm free and I'm not in a AU game at the moment.

Thinking about concept now. will have it done in a few minutes.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 5, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Can I play?
> It seems your Savage Harpers game has gone bye bye so I'm free and I'm not in a AU game at the moment.
> 
> Thinking about concept now. will have it done in a few minutes.




_sigh_ that does seem to be the case   

be welcome, & fills this group up


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 5, 2003)

The group so far: 

Argent Silvermage/??
GPEKO/female giant/Ayi-Morotik
Steve Gorak/male giant/Lo Derak
theRuinedOne/??
Paxus Asclepius/??
neoweasel/??


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2003)

I've got a sibeccai mageblade/magister up on the Rogue's Gallery.  Would you permit polearms other than the swordstaff, such as a glaive or halberd, to be an athame/staff focus?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2003)

Allow me to introduce Drakhart.
Mojh 3/ Majister 2

"I have no real expectations from my comrades. I simply wish to explore this world and new land. My hope is to start a colony for my people here and or make connections with Mojh that may be living here. I just hope there are none of the Dramojh here."
Drakhart.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 6, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I've got a sibeccai mageblade/magister up on the Rogue's Gallery.  Would you permit polearms other than the swordstaff, such as a glaive or halberd, to be an athame/staff focus?




sure  



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> Allow me to introduce Drakhart.
> Mojh 3/ Majister 2




Hey, AS, you'll have to adjust your levels, you get one free racial level, then 3 more levels that can be racial &/or class


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 6, 2003)

Dang multiple posts!

Anywho, I hope to have a map up this weekend so yall can get an idea of what u r getting into


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 6, 2003)

With a 'rush' to get to the 'new land', several modes of transportation are being used to get folks to the new continent----the luck of the draw has yall on a faen airship  ---hope u dont get airsickness


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 6, 2003)

What's starting cash, and what can we or can we not purchase with it?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 6, 2003)

*Drakhart*

Drakhart
 	Mojh, 3rd-Level Mojh/1st-level Runethane
 	Medium Humanoid (Mojh)
Hit Dice:	3d8+3 +1d6+1 ( hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	40 ft.
Armor Class:	16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple:	+3/+5
Attack:	Sickle +5 melee (1d6+2/x2) or Lt. Crossbow +5 ranged (1d8/19-20/x2)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Breath weapon, Bite, Spells.
Special Qualities:	Darkvision 60 ft., Mojh traits
Saves:	Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +7
Abilities:	Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 21, Wis 14, Cha 14
Skills:	Balance +4, Forgery +8, Knowledge Arcana +12, Knowledge Runes +14, Search +12, Spellcraft +12, Concentration +8, Knowledge Cartography +19, Disable Device +7, Decipher Script +7, and Survival +5.5.
Feats:	Sense the Unseen, Bite, Attune to magic item, Fleet of Foot, Tough Hide.
Alignment:	Neutral Good

Mojh Traits (Ex): Mojh possess the following racial traits.
— -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
—Medium size.
—A Mojh’s base land speed is 30 feet.
—Darkvision out to 60 feet.
—Tail gives +2 to balance 
—Natural Armor of +3
—+2 to Knowledge Runes and forgery
—Languages: Common, Draconic, Verrik, Faen, Giant, 
—Breath Weapon: 4/day 3d6 Damage in a 30’ cone. DC: 14
—Detect Magic at will. 
—Bite +4 to hit 1D6+2 damage

Runethane traits:
2 lesser Runes (Armor, Warding)
Erase Runes
Spells: Cantrips=2, 1st level=0


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 7, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What's starting cash, and what can we or can we not purchase with it?




2100gp

you can buy the one use items at www.diamondthrone.com


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 7, 2003)

Since my character as +13 in craft(armorsmith) (+15 with skill memory) can I pay 1/3 of the price for my armor (a plate mail) as if she had crafted it herself ? I ask this since I'm already paying double the price because she's large (so it cost 3000 gp, 1000 gp if she crafts it).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 7, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Since my character as +13 in craft(armorsmith) (+15 with skill memory) can I pay 1/3 of the price for my armor (a plate mail) as if she had crafted it herself ? I ask this since I'm already paying double the price because she's large (so it cost 3000 gp, 1000 gp if she crafts it).




sure---& such skills may provide the way for you character to earn a keep should they 'retire' from adventuring  work it into ye background


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 8, 2003)

First game turn should be up tonight


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 9, 2003)

And so my character is done ! (I've updated her in the rogue gallery)

One thing however : I assumed average values for hp (example: 5.5 for d10), is this correct ?

Let me know if anything else is wrong. I'm eager to get this started


----------



## Dragonkin (Dec 10, 2003)

*Yea that was me*

NarlethDrider,

Yep that was me that contacted you via e-mail...sorry for the confusion.....probably should've posted on the ooc board first.
Hopefully you do have room left....been dying to try out the AU rules since they've come out but don't have a table top game running (and haven't in quite some time).

Dragonkin


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 10, 2003)

Dragonkin said:
			
		

> NarlethDrider,
> 
> Yep that was me that contacted you via e-mail...sorry for the confusion.....probably should've posted on the ooc board first.
> Hopefully you do have room left....been dying to try out the AU rules since they've come out but don't have a table top game running (and haven't in quite some time).
> ...




No problem, just wondering if I had some vagrant wondering in  ---aye, I feel your no table top pain, I havent been in a face to face game since the early 90's   The internet has been mu only outlet---& to think I used to say I would _never_ surf on the web


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 11, 2003)

waitin for a couple of pcs & we'll start


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 11, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> waitin for a couple of pcs & we'll start




Hey Narlethdrider,
I still owe you my skills. Everything else is all set.
It'll be done by tomorrow evening.

Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Ruined (Dec 11, 2003)

I believe my character is complete now, with background and everything. Please let me know if you see any glaring problems with it, NarlethDrider.

And FYI, I'll be going on vacation with no Internet access this weekend, so after tonight, I'll be incommunicado until Tuesday.

And yes, I'm really looking forward to this game.


----------



## Dragonkin (Dec 11, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> waitin for a couple of pcs & we'll start




I'll assume I'm in the game for now......just got to finish equiping my pc then he'll be done......let me know if there's no more room tho....no feelings will be hurt  

Steve


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 11, 2003)

Dragonkin said:
			
		

> I'll assume I'm in the game for now......just got to finish equiping my pc then he'll be done......let me know if there's no more room tho....no feelings will be hurt
> 
> Steve




Aye, you are still in---I'll do a pc 'inventory' so we know who's playing---I'll also post (here) some equipment everyone is issued upon taking 'service' in the expedition


----------



## Dragonkin (Dec 12, 2003)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Aye, you are still in---I'll do a pc 'inventory' so we know who's playing---I'll also post (here) some equipment everyone is issued upon taking 'service' in the expedition





Wonderful.....I'll purchase some equipment and post in with my character....let me know if u notice any miscalculations on my sheet....I am pretty sure I got everything correct on it.

Steve


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 12, 2003)

The group so far:

*GPEKO/Ayi-Morotik/Female Giant Akashic1/Racial3
Steve Gorak/Lo Derak/Woodwitch1/greenbond1/Giant2(male)
Paxus Asclepius/Vorcinax the Seeker/Sibeccai1/Mageblade1/Magister2(male)
TheRuinedOne/Rathan/Warmain 2/Litorian(tiger) 2(male)
Dragonkin/Korgani the Silver/Male Sibeccai (Wolf)/Sibeccai1/Wolf Totem Warrior3
*
*Argent Silvermage/Drakhart/Mojh, 3rd-Level Mojh/1st-level Runethane*
_Argent put your reptillian wonder in the rogues gallery_
*Neoweasel/??/??*
_wondering if u r gonna play?_


----------



## Dragonkin (Dec 15, 2003)

I've updated Korgani with some equipment and, having recently purchased the Diamond Throne, have updated his background as well.  Just waiting to begin now I guess.  Any eta on when the games are to begin?

Dragonkin


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey NarlethDrider,

So, what's missing before we can start?
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 18, 2003)

Allright,

I added 1 level of mageblade to my character, to make him better in combat.
I also changed his feats. I don't have my AU book with me, but the talent is the one that drops the regular version of the spell by 1 level. My character can now cast true strike 11 times per day!   

I can't wait to start!
Cheers,

Steve Gorak


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 18, 2003)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Thanks GPEKO, that worked for me!
> 
> BTW, I just noticed where you're from. I'm also originally from Montréal, now in MA, USA, and soon moving back. It's just too warm here
> 
> ...



Are you sure you want to do that ?


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm also waiting on the game to start but I will be gone on vacation (in the 'warm' New Brunswick   ) from tomorrow (the 19) to December 29. I'll have no internet access so if you want to start the game without me, go ahead.

Seasons greetings !


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 18, 2003)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Are you sure you want to do that ?




Dooh!

Well, at this point, I don't have a choice...
It's hasn't been much better in Boston though, 2 ft last week-end   

Cheers

Steve Gorak


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 20, 2003)

hey guys, sorry for the long delay, but we've had a change in management at work & I had to watch me 'p's & 'q's' at work   anywho, I'll get yall started tomorrow---GPEKO, while the game will be going on over the holidays, it shouldnt be a problem for your char to 'npc' it until you get back


----------



## Dragonkin (Dec 20, 2003)

*Yipee*

All right can't wait


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 21, 2003)

Dragonkin said:
			
		

> All right can't wait




Have to wait a few hours longer---I was at me Mom's today taking our daughter to visit her, but I will post tomorrow (hopefully a.m.) a list of additional equipment that each person is issued that goes to the new continent & then, later, post the opening round which will still be on the airship journey there


----------



## Dragonkin (Dec 24, 2003)

*Just checking in*

Just checking the posts.....


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 30, 2003)

Bumpo-pi-BUMP

I'm back and ready to get started. I guess we'll only get going after the holidays thought.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2003)

Holidays.. we HATEs them my prescious.

I'm back now.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 30, 2003)

cOOLies, I guess everyone is back ready to go visit a strange land


----------



## Ruined (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm here. I never left.   =)


----------



## Dragonkin (Dec 31, 2003)

Here also.....ready and waitin!


----------



## NarlethDrider (Dec 31, 2003)

We'll be a movin along tomorrow (new years eve) as soon as i get a chance to post (at work)


----------



## Dragonkin (Jan 2, 2004)

*Character switch*

NarlethDrider,

Got Korgani switched to Dalovaer, thanks for letting me switch 'em. Any eta on when the game will start?  

Dragonkin


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 2, 2004)

Tonite, since we are not _supposed_ to be postin from work


----------



## Dragonkin (Jan 2, 2004)

*Great!*

Wonderful! And what's the point of having a computer at work it you can't use it?


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 5, 2004)

BUMP

Any chance of starting soon ?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 6, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> BUMP
> 
> Any chance of starting soon ?




Yeah, I'm eager to start too.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 8, 2004)

_The *Skie Arrow* airship measures some 90 feet from end to end & is some 50 feet wide. The uppermost deck is open, with a ‘forecastle’ that contains the steering & navigation stations; beneath the steering deck is an enclosed cabin that is used for steering & navigation during bad weather. Also upon this deck are entrances to the ‘beast housing’ (riding bats, a few horses, & other ‘special creatures’, as well as some domestic animals destined for *Drak-skorn* ). There are also entrances to crew & passenger cabins on the located on either side at the midpoint of the ship. There is also a covered shaft that leads to the two cargo decks beneath the passenger/crew deck.. At the rear of the top most deck is a large enclosed structure were the fuel is both generated & stored for the three gas filled bags of the airship.

The captain of the Skie Arrow is *Sheeria Dee*, a female loresong faen. The first mate is *Cherra*, a female verrik. Other noteable crew members are *Thun*, a ‘short’ giant female; *Merra*, a lynxx caste litoran female; & *Kanna* a ‘wild’ quickling faen. Also part of the crew are an assortment of eight human females & 4 quickling females. It is obvious that this crew is quite capable & tough, though friendly._


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 8, 2004)

Let the games begin
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73754


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 8, 2004)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Let the games begin



Great ! 
Let me just ask a simple question.







			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> HP: 30 (I assumed full HP at level 1, 75% threrafter)



I assumed average value for the dice, which one is it ?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jan 8, 2004)

GPEKO said:
			
		

> Great !
> Let me just ask a simple question.
> I assumed average value for the dice, which one is it ?




fULL @ 1, 75% afterwards...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2004)

This is gonna be fun. the Runethane wants to bodyguard the Akashic. LOL the tables will be turned in this game.


----------



## GPEKO (Feb 23, 2004)

BUMP

It'd be sad if this game dies after such a short time. It seems like you had a few good ideas ND.


----------

